# Sig of the Month contest



## redsmas (May 14, 2010)

So here are the rules

1. Abide by GBATemp's rules on signatures
2. Be creative no ripping people off
3. The signature can be with or without names

It will be in a four week rotation

The first week we will take entries in the form of replies, please provide direct image links to the one you are submitting

I will make a new post with all the entries on it during the second week, you then vote for three, one you give three point, second you give two and third you give one point. 

At the start of the third we will announce the winner
The winner will be with the signature with the most points. The only prize is bragging rights.

I am entering my current signature.

The theme this month is anime/manga, followed by games, then GBATemp, after it will be creative (anything), next is cartoon, the final will be movies we then rotate round. The next theme can change by popular demand.

Good luck







 Previous winner of the anime themed contest  Raika



*THE NEXT CONTEST IS GAMES NOW TAKING ENTRIES YOU MAY HAVE UP TO THREE SEPARATE ENTRIES*

(just recycling and old thread)

So far the entries are






  Raika






 chA1nBull3t






 Mei-o






 Redsmas






 Redsmas (second entry)






 KingdomBlade






 KingdomBlade (second entry)






 KingdomBlade (third entry)






 Jaems






 naglaro00






 naglaro00 (second entry)






 jurassicplayer






 Ner0






 androgynous


----------



## redsmas (May 15, 2010)

contest starts today


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

=D I made a signature. Yay Kyonko, the product a genderswap gone right.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (May 16, 2010)

Here's mine:






[don't even think about putting your own name on it....]


----------



## redsmas (May 16, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Raika (May 16, 2010)




----------



## redsmas (May 16, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

>



I love code geass not long finished watching the second series (just had to say that)


----------



## redsmas (May 17, 2010)

I was wondering if this can be sticked or kept bumped up so its easier to notice


----------



## redsmas (May 20, 2010)

voting opens Saturday at 12:00 gmt


----------



## Dr Pikachu (May 31, 2010)

Well I hope this counts as anime.



Spoiler










 If not then I will find another set of pictures.


----------



## redsmas (May 31, 2010)

Dr Pikachu said:
			
		

> Well I hope this counts as anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you missed the chance to enter


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 1, 2010)

Gosh, why did I only see this nao!? I feel like kicking your asses!


----------



## redsmas (Jun 1, 2010)

The new contest starts next weekend the theme being games so you can start getting your entries ready


----------



## Raika (Jun 1, 2010)

One of my old stuffs...


----------



## redsmas (Jun 1, 2010)

Just to get more entries you can submit up to three different ones as separate entries


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll give it another go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






focused a lot more on lighting :x.


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not really expecting to win after seeing the last competition, but whatever. I'm just here to brag...maybe...


----------



## redsmas (Jun 2, 2010)

I may just keep the heads up that you can have up to 3 separate entries


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 2, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> I may just keep the heads up that you can have up to 3 separate entries


Personally, I think that's a bad choice. There will be an awful lot of entries. Plus, I think it's best a person should focus all their skill into one item (rather than sending in old products or half assed entries).


----------



## redsmas (Jun 3, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The idea is there if wanted (it was to make more entries)


----------



## redsmas (Jun 3, 2010)

added my entry


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2010)

Might as well....





No confidence in this one:


----------



## Jaems (Jun 3, 2010)

This is my entry.
Please keep the jealousy to yourself!
I know, I know, it's great.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

My current sig + this


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's my last entry...






Also, please withdraw the ugly disgaea hour of darkness one and replace with this:


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, it wasn't fully recycling an old one...Instead I recycled a moonshell2 wallpaper I made =D. Just for verification, I have no clue who the anime character is (and she definitely isn't from Code Geass)...I just happen to like that image and put the geass on her xD.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 4, 2010)

Entry number 2


----------



## Ner0 (Jun 5, 2010)

Direct Link: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2576/samurai.png


----------



## androgynous (Jun 5, 2010)

i want to enter o:


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 5, 2010)

androgynous said:
			
		

> i want to enter o:



very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



best one I've seen so far


----------



## Ner0 (Jun 5, 2010)

Im curious as to what the random white dot is, is it supposed to be light or what. Its just really out of place.


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 5, 2010)

Ner0 said:
			
		

> Im curious as to what the random white dot is, is it supposed to be light or what. Its just really out of place.


Whichever way things go, it has Zack in it, a FINAL FANTASY SEVEN character, so that one is a sure winner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I concede to Jaems though.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 5, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> would have removed the wireframe? its pretty distracting.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(androgynous @ Jun 5 2010, 11:06 AM)



play with the contrast and saturation a bit, you've got contrasting areas in the wrong places. the right side particularly.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 5, 2010)

Entry is now closed please move over to the voting thread to vote.
[Link]


----------

